# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  Seank151's Workbook

## seank12

Hey guys. I'm Sean; I'm 15; and I live in california. I've gotten into lucid dreaming in the past but usually only for short amounts of time and I used supplements which I dont want to do anymore. I got back into this about 3 weeks ago and have had 2 lucid dreams since (DILD's). In one of them, I didnt even do a RC, i was just lucid.

I have been practicing continuous RC (blinking), dream journaling, RC's, MILD, and WBTB. I tried some other stuff but I want to get consistent lucids with these techniques right now. 

Id been doing the day summary thing where you write all the events of your day to improve dream recall, but it's really a pain and I'd rather just spend that time before bed doing MILD.

Feel free to ask me questions on information that would help you guys understand my dreams and I better so you can help me  :smiley: 

Thanks a lot  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome Sean! I remember your name from the competition.





> Id been doing the day summary thing where you write all the events of your day to improve dream recall, but it's really a pain and I'd rather just spend that time before bed doing MILD.



If you find it a real pain, then you might be better off focusing on different techniques. In a quick review of your competition posts your recall is not bad. You may also want to consider a variation where you just mentally recall the last 15 minutes (this could also be seen as a variation of "how did I get here?" (wait a minute - I was just sleeping in bed - this must be a dream) and to mix it up you could occasionally mix in mentally recalling 15 minutes from the beginning of your day or the first 15 minutes of lunch, for example. It works on memory which is important to lucid dreaming as well as recall.

What practices do you enjoy most or "agree with you" most?

----------


## seank12

> Welcome Sean! I remember your name from the competition.
> 
> If you find it a real pain, then you might be better off focusing on different techniques. In a quick review of your competition posts your recall is not bad. You may also want to consider a variation where you just mentally recall the last 15 minutes (this could also be seen as a variation of "how did I get here?" (wait a minute - I was just sleeping in bed - this must be a dream) and to mix it up you could occasionally mix in mentally recalling 15 minutes from the beginning of your day or the first 15 minutes of lunch, for example. It works on memory which is important to lucid dreaming as well as recall.
> 
> What practices do you enjoy most or "agree with you" most?



Hey fogelbise! Thanks for the quick reply! I really think it's cool that you come on here and help teach people lucid dreaming and help them through the process.

Thanks for the complement on my recall. I just hope that my stopping the day summary doesn't result in lack of recall (was it a bad idea for me to say that? Negative thoughts like that might decrease recall?) but it really is a pain to write for 20-30 minutes about what happened during my day. I like your idea of the variation. That sounds really effective.

I like dream journaling, continuous RC, RC's,  WBTB, subliminal messaging, and MILD. I think SSILD would be cool too but I might want to just stick to the other ones for now and not get in over my head. I like continuous RC because it just takes focus and mental energy, little more than that. I have a program that flashes affirmations about dreaming (I am aware in my dreams, I realize I am dreaming, etc) because that's super easy. Not sure how well this will work because I've only been doing this since last night. MILD and WBTB are also easy and fun.

Anything else I should know?

----------


## fogelbise

> I like dream journaling, continuous RC, RC's, WBTB, subliminal messaging, and MILD.



Excellent! You have a nice base of fundamentals that you enjoy already that I would say just continue with those and only add new things when you feel the need to. Those items that you have in place should also keep your recall going and you can use a mantra for recall if it becomes necessary.

I would like to give you a challenge!  :smiley:  From my experience, most people around your age do not keep up the long term view and practice that is usually needed to really do well in - and get the most out of - lucid dreaming. My challenge to you is to keep up your interest in dreams in general along with your lucid dreaming practices and learning. The things that you have learned and will learn along the way can help you with other goals and in other ways. One way to keep it going is to regularly participate in these forums. It could be as simple as tracking your own progress here in your workbook. You will have exams and SATs that should take priority, but you can easily continue tracking progress and jotting notes in your DJ and more while also taking care of those priorities. I sure wish I had kept up my early interest in dreams instead of waiting decades to return to it.

Do you have any questions or are you running into any challenges? By the way, I have found good success without supplements (I still haven't tried any supplements besides apple juice and the occasional mustard) and I applaud your decision to forego supplements this time around. As you have proven to yourself, you can do it without them. Try to see this as a journey and not a race.

----------


## seank12

You said so much motivational and inspirational stuff, thank you!!

Honestly, I dont see myself stopping my practice. Its painless, fun, and I already recall a lot more dreams because of my practices. And why would i choose to miss the opportunities to explore my dream reality to the fullest when they come every single night? Also, I have adjusted mmy sleep schedule so i go to bed an hour earlier so I can have those longer REM cycles and more opportunities to explore the dream realm, in addition to making up for sleep lost from WBTB.

I am considering mixing in some meditation maybe 15 minutes before bed just to use in conjunction with MILD, using a mantra like "when im dreaming, i realize i am dreaming". 

Also, what kind of information should i routinely post here?

And, I humbly accept your challenge  :smiley:

----------


## seank12

Additional question: Ive heard to use mantras in the future tense (I will realize im dreaming) to use prospective memory with MILD, but I've also heard it should be in present tense (I am dreaming). Which is more effective with MILD?

Edit: or, maybe, "When i see [x dreamsign], I will do a reality check."?

----------


## fogelbise

> You said so much motivational and inspirational stuff, thank you!!I am considering mixing in some meditation maybe 15 minutes before bed just to use in conjunction with MILD, using a mantra like "when im dreaming, i realize i am dreaming".Also, what kind of information should i routinely post here?



I added numbers for ease of reply. 1. Your welcome and thank you for the nice feedback.  :smiley:  2. I have read and believe that mediation has many benefits, so why not give it a try. 3. You could post how your practices are going and any changes that you have made to your practices. If you had a great week a few weeks back but not so much recently, you can go back to see what you might have changed. It can be a way to track what works and doesn't work for you personally. You can also do this in your home dream journal if you prefer, but doing it here would make it easy to find in the future.





> Additional question: Ive heard to use mantras in the future tense (I will realize im dreaming) to use prospective memory with MILD, but I've also heard it should be in present tense (I am dreaming). Which is more effective with MILD?
> 
> Edit: or, maybe, "When i see [x dreamsign], I will do a reality check."?



The argument that using "I will" can be interpreted by your brain as "I will at some point in the future" makes sense to me and I have heeded that argument myself. I have used "I will...tonight" and "I will...4 hours from now" as an alternative. For your specific example, you may want to consider: "Every time (or Whenever I...) I see [x dreamsign], I do a reality check." (Note that I also changed that from "I will do" to "I do"...)

----------


## seank12

Awesome thanks for all the help and info!


Yesterday, I started with the meditation for only 5-7 minutes but feel good about it!

Not great recall last night. Im kinda bummed i havent had an LD in a week but that wont phase me!  ::D: 

Anyway, this is how my day goes so far.

1) Wake up at 6:20 AM
2) Record dreams
3) Go to shower and usually remember more dreams there
4) Record more dreams
5) Update score for the lucid comp
6) Do reality checks throughout the day and try to remember my blinking
7) At 830, write in my dream journal all the daytime and nighttime techniques im practicing, along with the date
8) Meditate with MILD
9) Go to sleep
10) Wake up either naturally or by alarm at 3 am (tend to wake earlier naturally, i woke at 1:40 tonight).
11) Record dreams
12) Read about lucid dreaming, do math/word puzzles to stimulate logical centers of brain, and/or do MILD/meditation
13) Go back to sleep
14) Repeat

----------


## fogelbise

> Not great recall last night. Im kinda bummed i havent had an LD in a week but that wont phase me!



And it didn't phase you!  ::D:  I see you got lucid last night (saw your post in the competition thread). Congrats!!   ::thumbup::

----------


## seank12

Thanks Mr. Fogel! Also, I love seeing your LD count go up as the nights go by hehe  :smiley:  Last time I checked it was 118 but now it's a whopping 121! Wow!

And you are right, I did have an LD last night! I remember i was in my bed, and I did the nose pinch reality check. I think my nose was sort of stuffy, so I didn't really trust the results but then I put my thumb through the wall! This really triggered lucidity but there was no real visual element to the dream. I just waited but it still didn't come. I listened, and heard this beautiful flute (the same tone from my alarm) but I knew my alarm wasn't really going off.

I then went into a FA where I recorded my dreams. I remember that in my dreams, it was much easier to remember back to previous dreams and recall detail than in waking life. It made an interesting observation, I thought.

Also, on 2 out of the 3 lucid dreams I've had, I did a WBTB and then found it really hard to fall back asleep. Like really difficult, to the point where I wished I could just get up and start the day.

Anyways, I will now start my day with meditating "I am always aware of my surroundings", meditate before bed with "I will recognize a dreamsign tonight" (or something along those lines), and then after WBTB, I will fall asleep repeating "I am dreaming". I did that after WBTB last night and, well, it worked!

I will continue to update my journal  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

> Thanks Mr. Fogel! Also, I love seeing your LD count go up as the nights go by hehe  Last time I checked it was 118 but now it's a whopping 121! Wow!



Me too! With determination, you too can see your count climb and climb.  :smiley: 





> I then went into a FA where I recorded my dreams. I remember that in my dreams, it was much easier to remember back to previous dreams and recall detail than in waking life. It made an interesting observation, I thought.



Nice observation! I have seen this before as well and you just gave me an idea. One could always remember to do an RC when writing in their DJ. It is similar to the recommendation to always RC upon awakening in order to catch FA's but could be used as a back up/2nd RC opportunity.





> Also, on 2 out of the 3 lucid dreams I've had, I did a WBTB and then found it really hard to fall back asleep. Like really difficult, to the point where I wished I could just get up and start the day.



I have noticed a similar correlation for myself and heard the same from others...namely that when I do have a hard time getting back to sleep, it seems to increase my chances of having an LD...not that I recommend putting yourself through that. Knowing this though does seem to take some of the stress out of the equation. After having similar trouble earlier in my practice, it seems to be less common now. Early on it convinced me to leave most of my WBTB attempts until the weekend, but now I am able to do it during the week and not be dead tired the next day. Of course any time you have a test coming up or a big day ahead...you may just want to focus on deep sleep and perhaps meditation. 

Keep up the good work! You are on your way!  :smiley:

----------


## seank12

Alright, this weekend i will be going through my dream journaling of the past month and be writing all the dreamsigns here! I will look for patterns and such  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

> Alright, this weekend i will be going through my dream journaling of the past month and be writing all the dreamsigns here! I will look for patterns and such



Good idea Sean! It can often be fun as well to see some of the dreams that you forgot about.  :smiley:  Dream signs are one piece of the puzzle that you can use to give you more chances to become lucid, so don't forget to continue your other practices (or puzzle pieces) that you mentioned enjoying...but I am sure that you already knew that. When I review my dream signs or potential dream signs I just circle the word(s) in my dream journal that correspond to the dream sign and then tally which ones are the most common. I also find that it can be useful to go back every few nights and review the most recent dream signs as the same ones sometimes show up for me a few nights in a row.

----------


## seank12

Tonight, I will do WBTB, get up and read a bit about lucid dreaming. I then will meditate on the phrase "I am dreaming". After, I will lay down and do SSILD until sleep  ::D: 

Then.... LUCIDS  ::D:

----------


## seank12

Mr. FOGEL!! You won't BELIEVE the lucid I had last night! Omg the SSILD technique is like freaking magic! I had a LD probably like ~20minutes long and I even did Element Manipulation!!!

I breathed fire! I flew! I talked to DC's! I understood the importance of expectation! It was incredible man, truly inspiring.

I will be making a DJ entry for all my lucids because of the competition, and you may read (or not, suit yourself) if you like.  ::D:

----------


## AstralMango

Whoa, that's awesome, congrats! Sounds like you had a lot of fun. I'd love to read your dream journal!  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

> Mr. FOGEL!! You won't BELIEVE the lucid I had last night! Omg the SSILD technique is like freaking magic! I had a LD probably like ~20minutes long and I even did Element Manipulation!!!
> 
> I breathed fire! I flew! I talked to DC's! I understood the importance of expectation! It was incredible man, truly inspiring.
> 
> I will be making a DJ entry for all my lucids because of the competition, and you may read (or not, suit yourself) if you like.



Awesome job Sean!!  ::D:  Let me know when you post the DJs!  :smiley:  I also found SSILD very helpful for WBTB but I do feel the daytime work played a big part as well.

----------


## seank12

> Awesome job Sean!!  Let me know when you post the DJs!  I also found SSILD very helpful for WBTB but I do feel the daytime work played a big part as well.



Yeah true, I do a lot of stuff during the day haha. 

I'm too lazy to make the DJ lol.. sorry. 

Tonight I will do SSILD again, if I can awaken enough; the last 2 days have been really exhausting.

----------


## seank12

Remembered around 5 dreams last night! Pretty solid!

----------


## fogelbise

5 dreams! Nice job, that is a significant count! I have heard people say that SSILD helped them recall dreams better. I think that it is much like the way most lucid related or dream related work/thoughts during a WBTB help with recall.

----------


## seank12

That is a very interesting observation Mr. Fogel! 

Tonight, I will chart my dreamsigns  :smiley:

----------


## seank12

Alright here goes! My dreamsigns!

Dreamsigns:

Arrionna (my friend)
A road being in the wrong place
Marie (a girl I used to have a crush on)
Thinking I have my longboard in my backpack
Someone stealing from me
A room (bathroom, for ex.) where there isn't one in waking life
Fighting/Threatening someone
Talking about dreaming (erggghhh)
Person trying to hurt me
Nude women/sex
Faulty DC logic
People living in the wrong house
Characters from TV shows
A character from a TV show being named Churro (this only happened once but I put it here for your guys' amusement)
My stepdad being upset
Smoking/Drinking or doing any drugs
3rd Person Viewing
Skating with Keilan (my buddy)
People Morphing/Not looking how they normally do
Looking at my own body laying down

Most common:
Arrionna
Some place being in a different spot than real life
Sex
People morphing/not looking how they normally do
Fighting/any sort of crime going on



Meh. Looking at this, I'm not sure how helpful it will be. But I'll do a reality check any time I see Arrionna, or realize any of the other stuff is going on  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

> Meh. Looking at this, I'm not sure how helpful it will be. But I'll do a reality check any time I see Arrionna, or realize any of the other stuff is going on



This is good! Nice compilation. It may take a while to start recognizing these dream signs to become lucid, but it can work in combination with all of the other things that you are doing. I like to read over each of my dream signs before bed occasionally and then re-read the most common ones and also ones that occurred the night before. It only takes a minute or two depending on how much you think about each one. You may find your own way to do it better but I would quickly think (just for example's sake, using one of yours)..."Some place being in a different spot than real life...that sounds like a dream scenario!" while imagining dreaming that scenario briefly.

----------


## seank12

Alright Mr. Fogel, I'm back! I'm sure my 2 day absence left you guessing, but no worries, I am here!

So, no more lucids to report, but I'm happy with my recall.
I realized that my reality checks have been too nonchalant, and I am making a change! Whenever I perform one, I follow these steps.

1) Realize something is strange, or that I haven't done a reality check in a while. Affirm it to myself "It's weird that I see this person now, or that this person said this thing, or that this is there, etc, so I will perform a reality check."
2) Ask, preferably aloud, "Am I dreaming?" with meaning behind it. 
3) I look around myself, see if anything is up. I do the nose-pinch test. I do the test with text and with my hands as well, and then I repeat the nose-pinch test. I also usually try to put my fingers through things.


And there you go!


One more update: I have been finding myself a little tired during WBTB's, so I will stay awake for a little longer or splash water on my face. If I had a book of logic or math/word puzzles, I would do them to induce the right brain chemistry, but alas, I have none.

Edit: Also, my 3 tasks I want to do in a lucid dream:

1) Fly fast and in control in a Superman pose
2) Summon myself behind a door and ask myself questions
3) Say "the most gorgeous girl I've ever seen will be behind this door", open the door, and proceed to fornicate her...  :wink2:

----------


## fogelbise

> I realized that my reality checks have been too nonchalant, and I am making a change!



It is good that you realized this!  :smiley:  It is most effective if you do the test as if you believe it will work. Are you getting enough sleep for school and all? If that is becoming challenging with the wbtb's you can try going to bed a little earlier or save the serious wbtb attempts to weekends or holidays. If you do it some days during the week, you should probably just avoid it right before a test though. Good luck Sean!  :smiley:

----------


## seank12

You bring up a good point, Mr. Fogel, but I have addressed it since te beginning. I just forgot to add it to my workbook  :tongue2:  I go to bed at 9, wake up at around 3 for WBTB, and then sleep until 6:20. I actually am getting MORE sleep than when I wasn't practicing lucid dreaming!  ::D: 

Last night, my SSILD attempt ended with me telling a DC about how it has worked for me and that I've had 4 LD's in march. It was like we shared a class in school that taught lucid dreaming xD My silly subconscious loves to manifest its desire for lucid dreams in the weirdest ways.

But Mr. Fogel, I haven't had a LD since last Friday! What do you think I should do?

----------


## seank12

I think I need to change something up because I still havent had once since last friday.

----------


## seank12

Edit: Actually, Im going to continue to use the exact same methods and techniques the exact same way for the next 2 weeks so i can rule out whether or not they work for me. No changes will be made to my practices.


Sorry for the triple post, i cant seem to edit posts on my phone  :Sad:

----------


## fogelbise

> Last night, my SSILD attempt ended with me telling a DC about how it has worked for me and that I've had 4 LD's in march. It was like we shared a class in school that taught lucid dreaming xD My silly subconscious loves to manifest its desire for lucid dreams in the weirdest ways.
> 
> But Mr. Fogel, I haven't had a LD since last Friday! What do you think I should do?



It is quite normal early in your practices to have a little dip before continuing to progress upwards and onwards. I wouldn't worry at all. Now if there is something new in your practices that doesn't feel right for you, we could talk about that. If everything seems to feel right, then I like your plan below.  :smiley: 





> Edit: Actually, Im going to continue to use the exact same methods and techniques the exact same way for the next 2 weeks so i can rule out whether or not they work for me. No changes will be made to my practices.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the triple post, i cant seem to edit posts on my phone

----------


## seank12

Ah Mr. Fogel, if only it was that simple. Too bad im so anxious and want to try to do a WILD tonight! Sorry it just sounds so tempting. Maybe they will be better for me than DILDS.

Btw, congrats on another lucid!

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you  :smiley: . Nothing wrong with trying WILDs...if you end up falling asleep without awareness initially, it often kicks in later for a DILD and can increase DILDs and DEILDs the same night after a successful WILD. DEILDs are the "easiest" form of WILD but the "easy" part is when waking from an LD.

----------


## seank12

That is a good observation! No lucid from me, but only because I gave up on the WILD when my arm got sore. I guess its best not to have it up by my head (i sleep on my stomach). Any uncomfortableness becomes untolerable for me, but I will try again tonght!  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

I am not great at WILDs yet but I do know that it is a balancing act where some people who fall asleep too easily and quickly may need to be a little uncomfortable in order to carry some awareness into sleep...and then others who experience things like the pain in your arm will need to find a more comfortable position. The most obvious but overlooked step to WILDing is "falling asleep" as weird as that sounds. Source: Why You Fail at WILDs - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## seank12

Thanks fo the tips!

But Mr. Fogel... I'm getting duscouraged. Its been too long since I had a lucid. Is there something I can do to just get another one? This is making me sad and frustrated  :Sad:

----------


## fogelbise

Try not to get discouraged and try to see this as a learning journey. But to answer your question, I would say to try putting just a little more thought and effort into your day practices and combine WBTB with SSILD to give you the best chance of getting your next lucid. At the same time, I think it is helpful to not worry or stress about your next lucid and try to take the mindset that it will happen when it happens while doing what you need to do to help it happen.

----------


## seank12

Great advice from Mr. Fogel again! I have a couple of updates for my progress.

1) I will now be doing WBTB every other night. I think that will make me more focused and i will try harder because im not just doing it every night.
2) IMPROVE THE MOTHERFRIGGIN REALITY CHECKS!!! In TWO DIFFERENT DREAMS last night I did a reality check and didn't become lucid!! This just proves to me that the way I was practicing them was poor and I wasnt questioning reality with the right mindset. Whenever I do one now, I will say "I think Im dreaming" and take a gaze around the room, really criticizing if i think anything is out of place. I will question in my head if everything is where it should be and if everything makes sense. I will look at my hands and investigate them for 5-10 seconds, really checking to see if they are my waking hands. I do the nose pinch and try to breathe in really hard through it and I dont make any excuses if i can breathe through it. I try and put my finger through my hand, and if it seems like it's going through at all I do more RC's to check. As a last final check RC, I imagine myself floating and try to lift myself off the ground.

----------


## fogelbise

> 1) I will now be doing WBTB every other night. I think that will make me more focused and i will try harder because im not just doing it every night.
> 2) IMPROVE THE MOTHERFRIGGIN REALITY CHECKS!!! In TWO DIFFERENT DREAMS last night I did a reality check and didn't become lucid!! This just proves to me that the way I was practicing them was poor and I wasnt questioning reality with the right mindset.



I like how you are adjusting parts of your approach in ways that make sense.  :smiley: 

1)This is good as long as you aren't too tired the next day which may be easier with the alternating days if you get nice, restful sleep on the other nights.

2)You may have seen this, but it is a good refresher for anyone including me. Notice in particular the keys in the section "How to do a reality check?" Link: http://www.dreamviews.com/induction-...hecks-rcs.html  You can post questions on that thread or in here.  :smiley:

----------


## seank12

Hey Mr. Fogel great news!!! 5th lucid last night!

I have barely any time to write this, so I apologize for being brief.

The original lucid may have beem a WILD but I did chain with DEILD so that counts as WILD anyways so yay for my first WILD! 

I know youre not really a WILD type of guy (at least, not when it comes to dreaming) but Im still happy!

----------


## fogelbise

Awesome Sean!! Getting lucid from any method is always awesome and you now have a new tool in your arsenal! Congrats!!  ::D:  Though I don't focus on WILDs as much, I do like them!

----------


## seank12

Hey again Mr. Fogel! Good news! I've been lucid the last 2 nights. 

1st night: the lucid was in a period of 30 minutes. unstable, could hear my dad doing things in waking life, and overall not great. Tech: sleeping
2nd: Not bad, more stable and vivid. Short and didn't accomplish much, forgot some of the first LD before chaining it with 2nd. Tech: SSILD

----------


## fogelbise

Keep it up Sean!! You are on a roll!!  ::D:  Remember to keep doing the day practices! It is easy to let up on those by thinking that you don't need them anymore which would be a mistake, at least at your or my stage of practice.

----------


## seank12

Alright so 8th lucid last night! That means 3/4 of the past 4 nights Ive been lucid! Let me note some changes.

1) No more meditation. Got old and boring and is rather unhelpful.
2) WBTB is now for 30 minutes with reading of a book about LD's. 

Im seriously thinking I could WILD pretty easily if I started with SSILD and then went into a mantra... maybe I'll try that tomorrow, because today is my WBTB-off night. 

I seem to be getting lucid frequenty now, but my dream control hasnt been great. Do you have any advice Mr. Fogel the Great?  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

> I seem to be getting lucid frequenty now, but my dream control hasnt been great. Do you have any advice



Congrats on #8!! With dream control, expectation that whatever you are trying will work is very important. Remove all doubt and just know that you can do practically anything in a lucid dream!  :smiley:   If that doesn't help, please let me know what dream control issues are challenging you and we can sort it out!

----------


## seank12

Thanks again Mr. Fogel! You're one of the few teachers i have a lot of respect for  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

You are too kind! I am guessing that you are thinking of school teachers since we have a great bunch of DV teachers in various parts of DV. We have some real gems currently active...I was going to mention some names but I didn't want to leave anyone out.  :smiley:

----------


## seank12

Yes i am speaking of school teachers of course, all the DV teachers are amazing  :smiley:

----------


## seank12

Mr fogel.. Ive been getting so lazy with my practices. Uncaring RC's, not actually doing a tech with WBTB, and not even recording dreams  :Sad:

----------


## fogelbise

> Mr fogel.. Ive been getting so lazy with my practices. Uncaring RC's, not actually doing a tech with WBTB, and not even recording dreams



Don't forget our challenge! It will be harder to start over later, so find some motivation before you find yourself coming back to this years later. Read or relive some of you favorite dreams, lucid or non-lucid to find some motivation and find your favorite corner of the forums here at DV that will keep LDing on your mind.

----------


## seank12

Ugh. Well here i am mr fogel.

----------


## fogelbise

2 months later is better than 2 years later...no worries.  :smiley:  What has been going on with you?..or where would you like to go from here?

----------


## seank12

> 2 months later is better than 2 years later...no worries.  What has been going on with you?..or where would you like to go from here?



Well, honestly, I just yearn for bigger, better experiences. Something like lucid dreaming, (i mean it's a lot better than doing drugs). It's just so powerful, and magic-like. I just want to have meaningful experiences and find more about myself, but I also just want to experience an altered form of reality where things and people are different, and colors are vibrant, etc etc. I was watching the show Wilfred and saw this one scene where he was on hallucinogenics and was then in this field with this indian guy (his "spirit guide") and something was a little off with everything but it was beautiful. I just want something like that, a malleable environment like a dream.

IDK man. I really just don't know.

----------


## fogelbise

> Well, honestly, I just yearn for bigger, better experiences. Something like lucid dreaming, (i mean it's a lot better than doing drugs). It's just so powerful, and magic-like. I just want to have meaningful experiences and find more about myself, but I also just want to experience an altered form of reality where things and people are different, and colors are vibrant, etc etc. I was watching the show Wilfred and saw this one scene where he was on hallucinogenics and was then in this field with this indian guy (his "spirit guide") and something was a little off with everything but it was beautiful. I just want something like that, a malleable environment like a dream.
> 
> IDK man. I really just don't know.



You can definitely have experiences like that. I have had those experiences with lucid dreaming and it brings such beauty into waking life as well. What do you mean by "I really just don't know?"

----------


## seank12

> You can definitely have experiences like that. I have had those experiences with lucid dreaming and it brings such beauty into waking life as well. What do you mean by "I really just don't know?"



I really just don't know what I'm wanting. I just want to make some incredibly memorable and outlandish experiences, but I don't want to put a lot of work in. Lazy. Lol.

----------


## seank12

Mr. Fogel?

----------


## fogelbise

> I really just don't know what I'm wanting. I just want to make some incredibly memorable and outlandish experiences, but I don't want to put a lot of work in. Lazy. Lol.



Anything worthwhile does take some work. I have found the work to be beneficial in many ways. It is best to look at it as a journey of learning and to not get too caught up in immediate results. You have seen success along the way that you can ride on, but if you are ever feeling that you need a push, just relive some of your dreams, whether they were lucid or not. They can be fun to recall and relive in your imagination.

----------


## seank12

> Anything worthwhile does take some work. I have found the work to be beneficial in many ways. It is best to look at it as a journey of learning and to not get too caught up in immediate results. You have seen success along the way that you can ride on, but if you are ever feeling that you need a push, just relive some of your dreams, whether they were lucid or not. They can be fun to recall and relive in your imagination.




Good point, thanks Mr. Fogel.

----------


## seank12

Ight mr fogel. I want to do this again but I really resent dream journalling. Is there anyway around that?

Man i wish my schedule permitted me to take up polyphasic sleep.

----------


## fogelbise

How do you feel about just running through your dreams mentally every morning since you don't like dream journaling?

----------


## seank12

> How do you feel about just running through your dreams mentally every morning since you don't like dream journaling?



I could definitely do that! I usually wake up once or twice in the early morning and go to the bathroom. I usually remember dreams at those points (and the final time I wake up), but i usually forget some or all of the dream by the time I get up the final time. I'll try committing them to memory and going over them in my mind from now on  :smiley: 

Thanks! I forgot how knowledgeable you are  :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

I wish you luck! When I memorize a dream I have to run through the sequence of details more than once. Another option is using tags, basically a few words to remind you of the overall dream. For example: "Red convertible, sex, fly"

----------

